# Can't search Netflix anymore



## Gavroche (May 27, 2007)

Hi all. I've read some of the other threads on this issue but the only solution presented so far doesn't apply to me (Wait for a few more hours if you've just set up your Tivo).

I've had my Tivo premiere for months, but can not search Netflix on it.

I have my provider list set to Netflix and Amazon. Amazon titles are always discoverable with Tivo Search, but netflix are not.

Example: Last night i found a movie I wanted to watch by Browsing movies... It was available from Netflix and Amazon. Planning to watch it on Netflix, I then went back to live TV to make sure my Aspect/Zoom was set to "panel." I then went to Tivo search and typed in the name of the movie, and only the Amazon result was presented, so I had to go all the way back to Browse movies and scroll a bunch of times until I could bring up the same title from Netflix and watch it.

Today I tried searching for other netflix titles, and sure enough, even though both netflix and amazon are selected as providers, only amazon and live TV results are ever displayed.

Is there something else I need to do to make this work, or is this one of the many Premiere bugs that we're waiting for a fix for?

I've seen other posts on the subject where folks say it works fine for them, so I'm confused.

Thanks in advance for any information.


----------



## Gavroche (May 27, 2007)

I've already determined that something on my Tivo Premiere has become corrupt, so this is probably what the issue is. See my other thread about my attempts to fix it.

I did just wanted to mention that I CAN in fact search netflix perfectly from Tivo Search on the Series 3. (I honestly didn't even know the Series 3 had this capability until today!).

It was suggested in another forum that there might be something wrong with my account, but I believe at this point that all these issues are caused by some type of corruption that occurred 2 weeks ago when some items got stuck in my "recently deleted" folder.

I'll post to my other thread in this forum about podcasts after a "Clear & delete everything" just in case anyone else runs into this same issue.


----------



## Gavroche (May 27, 2007)

"Clear & delete everything" fixed it.


----------

